
Four Iranian Banks Collaborate to Develop a Gold Backed Cryptocurrency - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/four-iranian-banks-collaborate-to-develop-a-gold-backed-cryptocurrency/
======
masonic
This looks like an uncredited rewrite of this article:

[https://bitcoinexchangeguide.com/iranian-banks-support-
new-p...](https://bitcoinexchangeguide.com/iranian-banks-support-new-paymon-
cryptocurrency-backed-by-gold-and-kuknos-blockchain-startup/)

